# Jch



## mrg (Sep 2, 2016)

Resurrecting this from the dead, black is OG (except rack) but the red just died, just little bits of red and gold pins barely visible, you would think the tank was just black( never seen a all Blk header tank) but can barely see gold pin and is red under header so must have been red two tone but it's completely gone, red struts are off a different bike


----------



## 47jchiggins (Sep 3, 2016)

The first color of the tank was black, then they painted the red section over the black. If you pull the pipes, there should be red paint and gold stipe under them. Can you post a picture of the bottom bracket? I suspect it is not an original bike, seat post clamp is not correct, the serial number will tell us.........cool bike.

Todd


----------

